

15 things we hope Apple is building for iOS and Mac OS X - gaiusparx
http://sanziro.com/2011/06/15-things-we-hope-apple-is-building-for-ios-and-mac-os-x.html

======
rawsyntax
I would love to see improved notifications for iOS

